# Yessir! My earnings this past week.



## Youngking (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats on the 376 points.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Don't get too comfortable.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah that's good but..
It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?

Take your expenses away and it's

A lot less


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Why are you leaving $2,000 on your account? Cash Out every 2nd day.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Why are you leaving $2,000 on your account? Cash Out every 2nd day.


They are waiting for uber to call them on the phone to cancel the ride to give em a bonus...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


1) Easy for Uber to identify you with all those details
2) I did 70% of that in 30ish hours and 70ish trips
You're wasting time on bs trips
3) it can end any day


----------



## Youngking (Aug 30, 2020)

Illini said:


> Congrats on the 376 points.


Thank you man



KevinJohnson said:


> Why are you leaving $2,000 on your account?





KevinJohnson said:


> Why are you leaving $2,000 on your account? Cash Out every 2nd day.


I cashout weekly, I'm not desperate for money to cashout everyday.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Youngking said:


> Thank you man
> 
> 
> I cashout weekly, I'm not desperate for money to cashout everyday.


It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


----------



## Youngking (Aug 30, 2020)

Porkbones said:


> Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> Take your expenses away and it's
> ...


What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Nicely done


----------



## Youngking (Aug 30, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


I never had a problem with the app honestly so i just keep it there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 66 hours.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Youngking said:


> my *only expense* is gas












Nice numbers. Compliments of Dara.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

KevinJohnson said:


> It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


Don't forget the scammers that call from "Uber support" and con you into cashing out to their debit card.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Does your mom know what you're doing with her car?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Youngking said:


> I never had a problem with the app honestly so i just keep it there.


Okay. Don't listen to us. The App never glitches. Keep going bud.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Does your mom know what you're doing with her car?


Comfort car too LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Yet another post-your-boast thread :thumbup:. If there is a Darwin Award for rideshare, this is surely it.

I won't even go into "My only expense is gas".


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Great! Now you can pay back 1/3 of what you owe me. &#128299;&#128526;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Great! Now you can pay back 1/3 of what you owe me. &#128299;&#128526;


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Youngking said:


> I never had a problem with the app honestly so i just keep it there.


You'll never have a problem, until you have a problem. Good luck.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

These "look at me and look how much I make" posts get old. After years of seeing these it would actually be refreshing to see just once some numbskull post:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> These "look at me and look how much I make" posts get old. After years of seeing these it would actually be refreshing to see just once some numbskull post:
> 
> View attachment 582485


I agree! I would love to see the miserable earnings some of the genius legends here at UP who complain day after day about low pay but turn the app on every day to slave away for their asspennies.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Your situation is so much better than mine.
You only have gas as an expense.
I just dropped $600 bucks on tires
Constant oil changes and other maintenance. 
Please share your secrets.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice week but no really useful details on what went into those earnings, Like higher than normal Qwest or really big tips. I had my best weekend ever last weekend but I know when the NCAA leaves town it won't be as good.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TCar said:


> I just dropped $600 bucks on tires


I never spend more than $60 each. Go to a used tire shop if they are available near you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I ha


Illini said:


> Congrats on the 376 points.


That's more points than I made in all of 2021 so far.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Not bad, a lot of effort but decent gross per hour.

You have expenses unless you have access to free cars that never break down. Putting 1800 miles a week on your car will kill it quick enough. Got to have money for new tires and brakes etc ...


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly *** the majority of the people in this thread~ congrats OP~ solid numbers, really good $/hr at least by my standards~

True you prolly got more expenses than gas but at 2k/week they are likely being covered even if you drove a new S benz~


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


ok, now do that 51 more times. :biggrin:


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never spend more than $60 each. Go to a used tire shop if they are available near you.


Or how about Wal-Mart? DUH!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Crazy busy here and I was looking forward to working tonight. Then I developed 102° fever from the 2nd Moderna shot. Alas, have to stay home.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never spend more than $60 each. Go to a used tire shop if they are available near you.


80,000 Miles. 
Comes with 2 year sidewall protection, which i already used once with nail in sidewall, tire was not repairable. 
Seems to be a good investment.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

TCar said:


> 80,000 Miles.
> Comes with 2 year sidewall protection, which i already used once with nail in sidewall, tire was not repairable.
> Seems to be a good investment.


Not to take this way off topic: found a place here that repairs sidewall punctures. It is called a hot Patch. Been driving on it for 18+ months no problem.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I agree! I would love to see the miserable earnings some of the genius legends here at UP who complain day after day about low pay but turn the app on every day to slave away for their asspennies.


I don't do it for the money. I do it because I love all the respectful well behaved people that get in my car and not wipe boogers on the windows.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I agree! I would love to see the miserable earnings some of the genius legends here at UP who complain day after day about low pay but turn the app on every day to slave away for their asspennies.


They have a right to complain about low pay or anything else they want, just as you have a right to complain about them.

Who made you the authority to decide who gets to complain about what? &#129315;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> They have a right to complain about low pay or anything else they want, just as you have a right to complain about them.
> 
> Who made you the authority to decide who gets to complain about what? &#129315;


What a shocker, I mention genius and look who feels he has to respond! What's not a shocker is you whining about the boast threads... The only thing you get to boast about is lost opportunities and that pathetic country song life of yours full of never ending failures.

I guess you went all butch on another paying pax, kicked them out and now all you have is that "right to complain about" your laughable less than minimum wage earnings, right?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Right, because the car is made from magical parts that never wear out, and everything is lubricated by unicorn piss.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TCar said:


> 80,000 Miles.
> Comes with 2 year sidewall protection, which i already used once with nail in sidewall, tire was not repairable.
> Seems to be a good investment.


You did the smart thing. With as many miles as we put on our cars it is more than worth it to get very good tires, not the cheapest POS tires that money will buy. Tires rated for 80,000 miles are obviously good tires. The cheapest thing isn't always the best decision, especially when it comes to tires.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Telling you what, these last couple of weeks have been crazy and Uber has been bringing the quest money to the table. 

Just driving Monday and Tuesday, I am 3 rides away from 1k. I did 57 rides in 23 hours, 428 miles , 
503 fares
255 promos
120 tips (did a bunch of eats orders) 
Total 878 and will get another $90 promo with 3 rides today. 

Cost is .28 a mile so assuming 450 miles, that's 126 bucks, so I should net $875 for 24 hours work. Should do the same or better this weekend if Easter doesn't slow the drinking down. That's a unicorn week for me, the money has never been that good in this area. No way this will last past may so I'm getting while the getting is good.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What a shocker, I mention genius and look who feels he has to respond! What's not a shocker is you whining about the boast threads... The only thing you get to boast about is lost opportunities and that pathetic country song life of yours full of never ending failures.
> 
> I guess you went all butch on another paying pax, kicked them out and now all you have is that "right to complain about" your laughable less than minimum wage earnings, right?


Lol fckn 3rd degree burn right here~


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Telling you what, these last couple of weeks have been crazy and Uber has been bringing the quest money to the table.
> 
> Just driving Monday and Tuesday, I am 3 rides away from 1k. I did 57 rides in 23 hours, 428 miles ,
> 503 fares
> ...


Stop with the boasting! Don't you realize there are ants here at UP mad that the area they schlep pax all over the Bay Area pays them nothing but they continue to do so because it's all they can do?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Nice, but I can make half that and still have same standard of living as you because Houston is cheap.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Okay. Don't listen to us. The App never glitches. Keep going bud.


Exactly how many drivers have had their earnings stolen from their accounts, or otherwise not direct deposited as scheduled?

4 years in and I've never had Uber miss a deposit or deposit the wrong amount.

Examples please?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Tall poppy syndrome is strong in this thread. Instead of just congratulating the OP for spending 66 hours in the car earning and been happy for him people feel the need to kick him to death for no good reason at all. The most I've ever spent in the car would be 60 hours in a week which was probably over a couple of years ago now I probably do 20-32 average per week as it a casual gig for me. But 60 hours in a car dealing with the bottom of society was hard work. Not physically but very mentally draining.

Anyways OP keep up the good work and keep on earning :thumbup:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Exactly how many drivers have had their earnings stolen from their accounts, or otherwise not direct deposited as scheduled?
> 
> 4 years in and I've never had Uber miss a deposit or deposit the wrong amount.
> 
> Examples please?


 I will get right on that. Anything else I can do for you?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You did the smart thing. With as many miles as we put on our cars it is more than worth it to get very good tires, not the cheapest POS tires that money will buy. Tires rated for 80,000 miles are obviously good tires. The cheapest thing isn't always the best decision, especially when it comes to tires.


Second this. I always use General Altimax RT43. 75k miles tires on my Honda Accord. Worth every penny. I think a set of 4, with balancing and all, is around $550


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


&#128518;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Second this. I always use General Altimax RT43. 75k miles tires on my Honda Accord. Worth every penny. I think a set of 4, with balancing and all, is around $550


Those are good, strong gripping tires. I have a relative in the tire business and I have a Honda Civic and have been using Uniroyal Tiger Paw Touring also rated for 75k and made by Michelin. They have been excellent for me. Pretty much identical performance to your tires and about identical price.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> What a shocker, I mention genius and look who feels he has to respond! What's not a shocker is you whining about the boast threads... The only thing you get to boast about is lost opportunities and that pathetic country song life of yours full of never ending failures.
> 
> I guess you went all butch on another paying pax, kicked them out and now all you have is that "right to complain about" your laughable less than minimum wage earnings, right?


Whining again about other people whining, lol. Still as hypocritical as ever, I see.

What you don't understand is that people have a right to complain/whine/*itch about whatever they want to on a public forum. You don't get to decide what is appropriate to complain/whine/*itch about.

You are correct that I don't boast on here, though. I don't find it necessary.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Stop with the boasting! Don't you realize there are ants here at UP mad that the area they schlep pax all over the Bay Area pays them nothing but they continue to do so because it's all they can do?


On the contrary - feel free to post the good hot spots you know of that give you good fares, and the best days and times to go to them. Also feel free to post the town you live in and your weekly earnings by day.

Lots of chit-chat, but I don't recall seeing a post-your-boast from you. Time to put your money (or locations and numbers) where your mouth is, I think.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Those are good, strong gripping tires. I have a relative in the tire business and I have a Honda Civic and have been using Uniroyal Tiger Paw Touring also rated for 75k and made by Michelin. They have been excellent for me. Pretty much identical performance to your tires and about identical price.


Agree. The point being. Don't be cheap when it comes to tires. Good tires cost more, but they also last about twice as long. You get what you pay for, I'm willing to pay for safety.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


 1. Car payment or lease payment (you're lucky if your car is paid for)
2. Rideshare insurance (it's a must-have if you do rideshare)
3. Maintenance (every car requires it)
4. The price of gas is over 3.00 per gallon right now (no matter where you live)
So I guess those other expenses, you don't have :laugh:.
My 2019 Mitsubishi Mirage G4 (bought brand new with only 17 miles on it), has a 9-gallon gas tank, but I get 45+ mpg. 
Sorry, but I am not buying your story about you, not having other expenses other than gas. 
One week congrats to you, good $.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


66 hours 7days a week. if you work 120 hours, it would be 4000. can you try and show us next week, plz.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


I take my money weekly in 5 years never had a problem.



Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Awesome job!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> On the contrary - feel free to post the good hot spots you know of that give you good fares, and the best days and times to go to them. Also feel free to post the town you live in and your weekly earnings by day.


I guess I'm supposed to be worried that you want to come down so you can find a better than minimum wage ride that you obviously can't seem to find in your shithole area?

I'm pretty sure I would know if you were stinking up my area after the local pax start complaining about the smelly illegal from across the pond ranting about how bad America is... How Lyft and Uber don't pay squat along with how only a sheer genius like himself can figure out if a ride is worth taking only to have their ride cancelled and they end up getting kicked out of the car when they say "Gee that's great do you think we can start the ride now?"

As for boasting why do you want to go and further beat yourself up? Then again it's not like you can get any more miserable than you currently are so how about this... You post your worst ride you did on Saturday 03/27/21 backing up your constant pathetic whining about how you can't make any money and I'll post my best ride. Sound good?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I R ME said:


> 1. Car payment or lease payment (you're lucky if your car is paid for)
> 2. Rideshare insurance (it's a must-have if you do rideshare)
> 3. Maintenance (every car requires it)
> 4. The price of gas is over 3.00 per gallon right now (no matter where you live)
> ...


1) howTF is it 'lucky' to have your car paid for? You paid it off. It's not luck, the money was earned and spent on something worth paying off so interest didn't add to the total cost.
2) ride share insurance is not a must have. I've done this job for 7 years and never had RS insurance. Maybe a must have to make you feel comfortable but I don't lose a wink of sleep nor a dime over ride share insurance.
3) #theonlyfact
4) can only speak for connecticut but it's still under $3 here and that's where I live

so you're 1 for 4
But congrats on prolly saving big bucks long term with the weakest car I've seen in the last 10 years. That sounds like an insult but it's like 10% insult 90% good bargain recognition~


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> 2) ride share insurance is not a must have. I've done this job for 7 years and never had RS insurance. Maybe a must have to make you feel comfortable but I don't lose a wink of sleep nor a dime over ride share insurance.


Define must have...

Perhaps this varies state to state, Afaik personal insurance is void if you do any RH driving, and illegal to not have it.

Not uber's responsibility to verify you have it. So because they don't verify, I suppose that is not a "must have" but it's a risk.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Sweet, looks like I dropped into the daily I'm going to kill my car in a month thread.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

OCJarvis said:


> Sweet, looks like I dropped into the daily I'm going to kill my car in a month thread.


Not to mention, 66 hours in your car and had to work seven days to make that money in Boston. Now, I actually think it's really admirable to pull those types of numbers in for rideshare and I'm sure the OP had to work very hard, and I'm not knocking him, but I said in another thread, I can't imagine torturing my car to the point where you make all this money, but it takes one major expense because of all the stress you put on your car for that type of mileage/hours, and then what? Aside from paying your bills, now you're paying for shop labor.

I don't know if the OP does this every single week, where they put in that type of hours, mileage and works all seven days, but it just doesn't seem practical, especially if that's his only 'daily ride'.

I don't drive passenger, but that's still a decent amount of money in a week, even if he is in a busy market like Boston.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> Not to mention, 66 hours in your car and had to work seven days to make that money in Boston. Now, I actually think it's really admirable to pull those types of numbers in for rideshare and I'm sure the OP had to work very hard, and I'm not knocking him, but I said in another thread, I can't imagine torturing my car to the point where you make all this money, but it takes one major expense because of all the stress you put on your car for that type of mileage/hours, and then what? Aside from paying your bills, now you're paying for shop labor.
> 
> I don't know if the OP does this every single week, where they put in that type of hours, mileage and works all seven days, but it just doesn't seem practical, especially if that's his only 'daily ride'.
> 
> I don't drive passenger, but that's still a decent amount of money in a week, even if he is in a busy market like Boston.


Yeah, I'm not mad at him for his hustle. That's a good thing. But you got to look at the whole picture.

There's a lot of other things to consider when making that money.

It's just hard for me to justify that math. It's been a long time since I've driven X.

This is usually how I make my money... It's not even on app anymore, just enough to pay the lease.

Everything you see on that picture, I drove less than a hundred miles for all of it combined.....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I guess I'm supposed to be worried that you want to come down so you can find a better than minimum wage ride that you obviously can't seem to find in your shithole area?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I would know if you were stinking up my area after the local pax start complaining about the smelly illegal from across the pond ranting about how bad America is... How Lyft and Uber don't pay squat along with how only a sheer genius like himself can figure out if a ride is worth taking only to have their ride cancelled and they end up getting kicked out of the car when they say "Gee that's great do you think we can start the ride now?"
> 
> As for boasting why do you want to go and further beat yourself up? Then again it's not like you can get any more miserable than you currently are so how about this... You post your worst ride you did on Saturday 03/27/21 backing up your constant pathetic whining about how you can't make any money and I'll post my best ride. Sound good?


&#129315; lol... just as I thought.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

OCJarvis said:


> Yeah, I'm not mad at him for his hustle. That's a good thing. But you got to look at the whole picture.
> 
> There's a lot of other things to consider when making that money.
> 
> ...


Ain't a single gd person on this earth believes you made 2300$+ in less than 100 miles driving. That's so outlandish it really must be trolling. Or or your private clients come to your house and you blow them and they leave essentially costing you no miles of driving.

GTFO
tallest poppy

And some of you sound maximum stupid talking about if you run your car hard like that in one week it's any different than running it medium or low intensity for a month. The only difference is he'll have made that 2k in a week while you took a month to do it. His car will die sooner but he'll have money to buy a new one more than 4 times faster.

How do you not get this? If you make money per mile it makes the most sense to drive the most miles. Especially if you have time based expenses like rent, food, etc that you will have to pay for with or without working.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> And some of you sound maximum stupid talking about if you run your car hard like that in one week it's any different than running it medium or low intensity for a month. The only difference is he'll have made that 2k in a week while you took a month to do it. His car will die sooner but he'll have money to buy a new one more than 4 times faster.
> 
> How do you not get this? If you make money per mile it makes the most sense to drive the most miles. Especially if you have time based expenses like rent, food, etc that you will have to pay for with or without working.


Definitely agree with you about the economics, I know it costs me 28 cents a mile to run my vehicle so when I'm averaging more than a buck mile I'm doing well and want to do as much of it as I can. The problem is that the OP said their only expense was $100 for gas. This leads me to believe that he is not putting a dime away to save for that dead car or repair just like many people we have seen come on this site and boast, never to be seen again.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Surely his avg costs more than $100 but it would be a strange thread (to me at least) for him to be like, made 2k, put 300$ away for repairs. 
Maybe it's just me.
I put all my big car repairs on my card and haven't had any trouble getting the money for them in the 4-7 weeks til the bill is due.

This the pay section of the forum not the savings section


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> The only difference is he'll have made that 2k in a week while you took a month to do it. His car will die sooner but he'll have money to buy a new one more than 4 times faster.


Flawed logic. There's no way you could possibly determine if said user could purchase a 'new car' based off not knowing their financials/gross/overhead, expenses [Related to XYZ vehicle], ect. It doesn't make a difference if somebody made $2000 in a week or not, without actually knowing the finite details of what year the car is, mileage, condition, idling hours, not to mention off-line hours of driving around that's not even been calculated aside from the ~66 hours online. If you're going to make a statement, take the time to actually consider any/all involvements.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda feel like your nitpicking~ if he's making a profit at all his overhead is going to be lower if he does more work in a shorter time. But yes I suppose I can't definitely know he'd have the money to buy a new car period because I don't know if he's actually making a profit


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> Ain't a single gd person on this earth believes you made 2300$+ in less than 100 miles driving. That's so outlandish it really must be trolling. Or or your private clients come to your house and you blow them and they leave essentially costing you no miles of driving.
> 
> GTFO
> tallest poppy
> ...


I drive for a very wealthy family. There's some people on here that knows what I do, The family was actually past down to me by a driver in the LA room..

I get it, you believe what you want. Those on here who know me know that this is completely legit.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

TobyD said:


> I don't do it for the money. I do it because I love all the respectful well behaved people that get in my car and not wipe boogers on the windows.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

"I drive for a very wealthy family. There's some people on here that knows what I do, The family was actually past down to me by a driver in the LA room..



I get it, you believe what you want. Those on here who know me know that this is completely legit."

Even if it's true, which I am so close to absolutely certain it's not, what kinda value does that have in this conversation. You were literally fckn handed this golden opportunity on a silver spoon and you're like, *it's hard for me to justify that math, I don't drive x anymore, my dad gave me a small loan of a million dollars but anyone can have my opportunities if they just work hard and pull themselves up by their boot straps*

Gfy poppy of immeasurable height~


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

OCJarvis said:


> I drive for a very wealthy family. There's some people on here that knows what I do, The family was actually past down to me by a driver in the LA room..
> 
> I get it, you believe what you want. Those on here who know me know that this is completely legit.


You're a credible member trying to explain yourself to a less than intelligent person who has posted he doesn't basic concepts of driving and cost of ownership variables. For the record, I believe your numbers and don't doubt your postings, and your membership history indicates that. Some are naturally bitter they can't generate the numbers you do.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes. My bitterness comes not from him likely being full of ish nor that even if it was true he was granted something 99.9% of us will never be gifted.

It's because I can't keep up with $2300 over 2 weeks.

Yep.

I struggle to even make ends meet. I eat dirt off the ground. If anyone can spare any money my venmo is @Shynrix, any little bit helps.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

OG ant said:


> lol minus $600 to $700 including hst and other tax, $350 in oil change and gas, $120 in food. That will leave you with less than a $1000. Uber is modern day slavery. You're a newbie, youll understand soon enough.


We don't make enough to pay taxes in the US.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> "I drive for a very wealthy family. There's some people on here that knows what I do, The family was actually past down to me by a driver in the LA room..
> 
> I get it, you believe what you want. Those on here who know me know that this is completely legit."
> 
> ...


There's a reason I posted it, now there's a new reason.

To piss you off and to cause a jealous episode on the forum.

You go on and have a stupendous day, hope your car doesn't break.

Watch, it gets worse for you....

This is a life you will never know. It's never going to happen for you no matter how much you attempt to wish it into existence. You wouldn't know what to do with it if you had it.










You would be on your knees right now begging for it if I gave you a sniff at this


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Bud I don't doubt really that you made 14k in 3months. That not even that impressive?. It's the claim that 2300 of it was in less than 100 miles that's considerable BS.

And don't you worry about my car breaking down. Lots of work in short time bought me a backup.

But yes tell me more about how I'm fckd if I get a repair bill


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> Bud I don't doubt really that you made 14k in 3months. That not even that impressive?. It's the claim that 2600 of it was in less than 100 miles that's considerable BS.
> 
> And don't you worry about my car breaking down. Lots of work in short time bought me a backup.


Thats one client with an average trip distance of seven miles every time she books me.

&#128139;


----------



## In.oc (Nov 19, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> Thats one client with an average trip distance of seven miles every time she books me.
> 
> &#128139;


OC Jarvis is one of legit n respected driver in LA/OC Cali. I believe his statement 100%. Proven over and over.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

In.oc said:


> OC Jarvis is one of legit n respected driver in LA/OC Cali. I believe his statement 100%. Proven over and over.


You mean to tell me in LA/OC there's a guy who comes into a thread where a guy makes 2k in a week and posts about how you got to look at the big picture and how he doesn't drive x anymore as if the OP is doing something that is now beneath him and you respect him? He's legit n respected? He sounds like the kind of guy that would see some kindergarteners measuring dick sizes and slap his down saying "I'm not mad Timmy, but look at the big picture. 6 centimeters isn't bad but I do inches I can't make the math work. I got all this without even breaking a sweat."

This the guy you respect? This the kind of person you think someone will pay $23 a mille to be driven around by? If the dude does his trips in a chiron then tell me to stfu right now~ otherwise hard to believe

Didnt know the bar was so low in LA. Maybe it's time to move.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Shynrix said:


> You mean to tell me in LA/OC there's a guy who comes into a thread where a guy makes 2k in a week and posts about how you got to look at the big picture and how he doesn't drive x anymore as if the OP is doing something that is now beneath him and you respect him? He's legit n respected? He sounds like the kind of guy that would see some kindergarteners measuring dick sizes and slap his down saying "I'm not mad Timmy, but look at the big picture. 6 centimeters isn't bad but I do inches I can't make the math work. I got all this without even breaking a sweat."
> 
> This the guy you respect? This the kind of person you think someone will pay $23 a mille to be driven around by? If the dude does his trips in a chiron then tell me to stfu right now~ otherwise hard to believe
> 
> Didnt know the bar was so low in LA. Maybe it's time to move.


Just FYI about my pay scale.

I get paid 70-80 per hour to sit around and be ready.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


First up: looks like you drove long & hard and got a good result. I believe your numbers because here in Melbourne (Aus) I made AU$1800 (US$1375) in 37 hours online last week. My current rolling average every week is about AU$40-43 which is almost exactly what your hourly average was.

Secondly: Almost every single person here who is complaining about your running costs and expressing gloom and doom, is a disgruntled cabbie, or doesn't drive at all or drives every now and then but has no idea where & when they need to be in order to maintain a solid hourly rate.

Lastly: Bringing in 2 grand in a week is great, however driving 66+ hours per week isn't sustainable from a health perspective. Remember to take care of yourself. Drive safe!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> First up: looks like you drove long & hard and got a good result. I believe your numbers because here in Melbourne (Aus) I made AU$1800 (US$1375) in 37 hours online last week. My current rolling average every week is about AU$40-43 which is almost exactly what your hourly average was.
> 
> Secondly: Almost every single person here who is complaining about your running costs and expressing gloom and doom, is a disgruntled cabbie, or doesn't drive at all or drives every now and then but has no idea where & when they need to be in order to maintain a solid hourly rate.
> 
> Lastly: Bringing in 2 grand in a week is great, however driving 66+ hours per week isn't sustainable from a health perspective. Remember to take care of yourself. Drive safe!


Running cost on those big ford and GMC trucks are quite high mate :biggrin:


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Running cost on those big ford and GMC trucks are quite high mate :biggrin:


No doubt, probably nearly as high as my Liberty GT


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> No doubt, probably nearly as high as my Liberty GT :smiles:


Yeah I got a V8 high output american Jeep she does a easy 15-17 miles to a gallon as they say :biggrin:
Not used for rideshare or taxi but it for four wheeling or like they say over the pond "Overlanding".


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Well Done!!!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ho


KevinJohnson said:


> Okay. Don't listen to us. The App never glitches. Keep going bud.


How often have you lost any money due to app glitches?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Car maintenance, insurance and so on are also added into the expenses...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

TCar said:


> Your situation is so much better than mine.
> You only have gas as an expense.
> I just dropped $600 bucks on tires
> Constant oil changes and other maintenance.
> Please share your secrets.


I account for expenses the same way the OP does, or at least the way I think the OP accounts for expenses. ie I book the expenses when they occur. . .An expanse is not an expense until its actually incurred. So like the OP I've had lots of weeks with no expense other than gas


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> Yes. My bitterness comes not from him likely being full of ish nor that even if it was true he was granted something 99.9% of us will never be gifted.
> 
> It's because I can't keep up with $2300 over 2 weeks.
> 
> ...





Shynrix said:


> Bud I don't doubt really that you made 14k in 3months. That not even that impressive?. It's the claim that 2300 of it was in less than 100 miles that's considerable BS.
> 
> And don't you worry about my car breaking down. Lots of work in short time bought me a backup.
> 
> But yes tell me more about how I'm fckd if I get a repair bill


Where to begin? &#129318;‍♂

1. You really should black out your personal information Robert W***********. Not the smartest thing to do.

2. Ditto for your Acura and Tesla license plate numbers.

3. Reading is fundamental. I guess you missed this part of what @OCJarvis said:



OCJarvis said:


> It's been a long time since I've driven X.


Meaning he's not schlepping around drunks for $0.60/mile. He's a Black driver (vehicle class not race... he definitely has Whiteboy hair) so by definition he's making more per mile.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

New2This said:


> Where to begin? &#129318;‍♂
> 
> 1. You really should black out your personal information Robert W***********. Not the smartest thing to do.
> 
> ...


#1&2 I'm not worried about it~

#3 The only way you think I didn't know that is if you had reading problems too.
With an mdx/3 I know about making more per mile....not $23 but even so I wouldn't come into a thread about a guy happy making good x money and post an unsolicited pic about how I lucked into epic job being handed to me


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> #1&2 I'm not worried about it~
> 
> #3 The only way you think I didn't know that is if you had reading problems too.
> With an mdx/3 I know about making more per mile....not $23 but even so I wouldn't come into a thread about a guy happy making good x money and post an unsolicited pic about how I lucked into epic job being handed to me


1 & 2 OK &#129318;‍♂

3. @OCJarvis didn't "luck into" his current private client. I'm 99% sure I know who referred him and if it's who I think it was, it's because @OCJarvis proved himself to be worthy of receiving it. The person making the referral is taking a chance on his reputation in referring, so he's not going to refer just anybody.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol $70-$80 an hour to sit around and be ready and it's not a lucky job? Do you have one like it? Do you know anyone else who does? I bet he dresses nice, has a nice car, and is on time but plenty of jobs have those basic requirements paying less than half that. Tell me what the likelihood is that someone in our line of work doing what he does will get an opportunity like that. Even if they did this for 20 years. Or maybe I should say, how often they would. After all, it's not luck so it should be commonplace~


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Good morning. &#128513;

Just to let you know. Besides sitting on my ass for a 70 to 80 dollars an hour, I also do Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Good morning. &#128513;
> 
> Just to let you know. Besides sitting on my ass for a 70 to 80 dollars an hour, I also do Uber.
> View attachment 583701


I'm jealous of the 4 points


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm jealous of the 4 points


If I had a nickel for every point, I'd have a few nickels lol


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

how many miles on the car. what year?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Youngking said:


> I never had a problem with the app honestly so i just keep it there.


He's right. I cash out after every shift. As a "technology company" they are as inept as it gets. I'd never trust my $$$ sitting in their account.



Seamus said:


> These "look at me and look how much I make" posts get old. After years of seeing these it would actually be refreshing to see just once some numbskull post:
> 
> View attachment 582485


Even the greats have bad weeks


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


you did this with ubereats ? and where ? I would come there if you tell me city and state



Porkbones said:


> Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> Take your expenses away and it's
> ...


he did awesome and you still questioning in negative way ? come on my friend you can do it with smart car or any other small car too and your gas expense could be like $ 100-200 if you use compact car.he is very happy now .I wish he will tell me his work city and state.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


And you seem to be suggesting moving it to a bank account that could ALSO be prone to hack attacks. Pick your poison.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> And you seem to be suggesting moving it to a bank account that could ALSO be prone to hack attacks. Pick your poison.


My bank account is FDIC insured. I can go into the bank and talk to a person if something happened. No need to call Uber helpdesk in Mumbai


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ssahin1977 said:


> you did this with ubereats ? and where ? I would come there if you tell me city and state
> 
> 
> he did awesome and you still questioning in negative way ? come on my friend you can do it with smart car or any other small car too and your gas expense could be like $ 100-200 if you use compact car.he is very happy now .I wish he will tell me his work city and state.


Why do you care where he lives? In the U.S. there is typically only a 1-2% chance that you are in the same area. As my dad used to say, curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You did the smart thing. With as many miles as we put on our cars it is more than worth it to get very good tires, not the cheapest POS tires that money will buy. Tires rated for 80,000 miles are obviously good tires. The cheapest thing isn't always the best decision, especially when it comes to tires.


four $80000 mile tires for my car cost right around $1000. I bought used tires for the first time when the car had 140000 miles, Now Im at 285000 miles and Ive spent $700 on used tires. I expect to go another 15000 miles on the tires I have now so $700 vs $2000

I did have 2 bad experiences The one was when I hit something at 80 MPH and the second was when one just blew up










on second thought maybe I should buy new

Naw...As soon as you drive out of the shop those new tires are used, so whats the point


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

YEAHHHHH CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!! Yeahhhh

Now ants let’s go!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ssahin1977 said:


> you did this with ubereats ? and where ? I would come there if you tell me city and state


You really want to do all that driving?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Meanwhile back in Cali.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

New2This said:


> View attachment 582437
> 
> 
> Nice numbers. Compliments of Dara.
> ...


I like the red gift ribbon &#128518;


----------



## Olusegun (Sep 18, 2020)

Impressive! Thats some dedication


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

TCar said:


> Your situation is so much better than mine.
> You only have gas as an expense.
> I just dropped $600 bucks on tires
> Constant oil changes and other maintenance.
> Please share your secrets.


His secret is bald tires and a engine that has not seen a oil change. No one can say gas only and run 66 hours. It just does not happen... Though we know this.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Gas isn't the only expense, but the other ones are pretty trivial. If you drive the right car for ride-share, mainly a super reliable one like a toyota, the only other expenses are oil changes which is like 20 or thirty a month and probably new tires a year, which for a standard sub compact is only about 300. There are some other minor costs like increased insurance and maybe a more expensive cell phone plan to accommodate heavy data usage, but all these should only add up to about 1500 during the course of a year, which isn't that much. I made about 75000 after taxes this past year, and after all expenses including gas, maintenance, insurance, and cell phone plan,which I calculated at around 5000, I ended up with 70000. That's over 90 percent profit. If you use the right vehicle there is no reason why every ride-share driver could not maintain at least a 90 percent profit margin and make bank like the op.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> but all these should only add up to about 1500 during the course of a year, which isn't that much.


Uh, what about that big metal box. It's certainly not going to be worth the same in 3 years 150,000 miles.

Car depreciation is an expense.

No matter how one justifies it, the depreciation of the car is an expense. I'm always amazed at how people here justify turning a $35k car into a $5k pos as a non expense.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, what about that big metal box. It's certainly not going to be worth the same in 3 years 150,000 miles.
> 
> Car depreciation is an expense.
> 
> No matter how one justifies it, the depreciation of the car is an expense. I'm always amazed at how people here justify turning a $35k car into a $5k pos as a non expense.


If you're driving a 35k car for ride-share your a moron with no business or common sense. Actually depreciation shouldn't be an expense because you're better off driving a car till the wheels Fall off and then scrapping it. If you never sell it, depreciation is irrelevant. Also even if you don't drive Ride share, your vehicle still depreciates because of age.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, what about that big metal box. It's certainly not going to be worth the same in 3 years 150,000 miles.
> 
> Car depreciation is an expense.
> 
> No matter how one justifies it, the depreciation of the car is an expense. I'm always amazed at how people here justify turning a $35k car into a $5k pos as a non expense.


I don't think of depreciation when calculating operating income . It is of course, an expense for tax purposes but it is not an operational expense

EBITDA is what's important especially is we are to compare one drivers income to another

Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization. . By ignoring the impacts of non-operating factors. the result is a metric that is a more accurate reflection of a company's operating profitability


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I don't think of depreciation when calculating operating income


And most driver don't.

They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)



csullivan68 said:


> If you're driving a 35k car for ride-share your a moron with no business or common sense.


I agree.

And, you're a bigger moron if you think the car your driving isn't an expense in this gig.



csullivan68 said:


> Actually depreciation shouldn't be an expense because you're better off driving a car till the wheels Fall off and then scrapping it.





csullivan68 said:


> If you never sell it, depreciation is irrelevant. Also even if you don't drive Ride share, your vehicle still depreciates because of age.


Perfect example of justifying, rationalizing and denying.

A car cost money.

You cannot driver rideshare without a car

The car is an expense.

Whether it's depreciation or the total cost of the car, partial cost of the car it is an expense. Most of our biggest expense.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Second this. I always use General Altimax RT43. 75k miles tires on my Honda Accord. Worth every penny. I think a set of 4, with balancing and all, is around $550


Michelin for me. I too think it pays off in many ways buying high quality tires. Your life depends on it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> And most driver don't.
> 
> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)
> 
> ...


You are wasting your time. As soon as they said " if you never sell it " I know that they have no concept of having to replace the car when it does because they will never have any bad luck. A bent rim, blown transmission, ... now, will never happen. The car will run forever. I also think the numbers are suspect but people are free to claim they are clearing 70k, there's no fact checking on the internet.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uh, what about that big metal box. It's certainly not going to be worth the same in 3 years 150,000 miles.
> 
> Car depreciation is an expense.
> 
> No matter how one justifies it, the depreciation of the car is an expense. I'm always amazed at how people here justify turning a $35k car into a $5k pos as a non expense.


A car is a tool like power equipment is a tool for people working with them. They use the tool until it no longer economical to fix and they buy another one.

You only worry about depreciation if it is ur private car that you are using privately and looking to trade it in for another private vehicle down the road because you want something new to drive in but don't actually need a new car.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You are wasting your time. As soon as they said " if you never sell it " I know that they have no concept of having to replace the car when it does because they will never have any bad luck. A bent rim, blown transmission, ... now, will never happen. The car will run forever. I also think the numbers are suspect but people are free to claim they are clearing 70k, there's no fact checking on the internet.


A lot of these people that "never sell it" bought vehicles that were $5000-8000 and they'll run it into the ground and if the repair bills too high they'll replace it with a similar value vehicle and run that into the ground. They are not going out and buying your $35 000 cars. With $35 000 they can get 4 or 5 cars and that'll keep them on the road for the next 15-20 years.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> A lot of these people that "never sell it" bought vehicles that were $5000-8000 and they'll run it into the ground and if the repair bills too high they'll replace it with a similar value vehicle and run that into the ground. They are not going out and buying your $35 000 cars. With $35 000 they can get 4 or 5 cars and that'll keep them on the road for the next 15-20 years.


I understand that and have put 40k miles on a van i bought for 5k a year ago. I'll get maybe 100k miles total from the thing then have to spend 5k to get another one after I dump this one for 1k. So 100k miles for 4k dollars. That's 4 cents a mile in either vehicle cost or depreciation, however you want to look at it. At some point you have to replace, how do you account for that money leaving your pocket?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Friends, cash out daily. Why leave YOUR money to chance? Who is more concerned about your dough than you? Who is more inclined to keep it secure than you? The ability to access the chedda you’ve earned anytime, is the greatest benefit to this crummy biz.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> As soon as they said " if you never sell it


Lol.

Like when you buy stocks and it tanks, you only lose money if you sell it, right?

See what I mean though, most people deny, justify and rationalize the vehicle expense away.



Immoralized said:


> You only worry about depreciation if it is ur private car that you are using privately and looking to trade it in for another private vehicle down the road because you want something new to drive in but don't actually need a new car.


The car is an expense.

The main tool of this job, the car, is a expense. There is no way around this expense.

If you lease, rent, or own the car is an expense.



Immoralized said:


> A car is a tool like power equipment is a tool for people working with them. They use the tool until it no longer economical to fix and they buy another one.


Yes, and the cost of that tool and it's replacement are expenses. Not just the gas or electric to run the tool.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> And most driver don't.
> 
> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)
> 
> ...





Boca Ratman said:


> And most driver don't.
> 
> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)
> 
> ...


Of course there are expenses involved in this business like depreciation, but if you're clearing a hundred Grand a year they are a drop in the bucket. I would still make bank even if I had to Shell out 10 grand for another vehicle every year. Ride-share is like a video game where some people like me and the op are really good at and make good money, but others like the people who complain on these forums suck at it, and don't make money.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> Of course there are expenses involved in this business like depreciation, but if you're clearing a hundred Grand a year they are a drop in the bucket. I would still make bank even if I had to Shell out 10 grand for another vehicle every year. Ride-share is like a video game where some people like me and the op are really good at and make good money, but others like the people who complain on these forums suck at it, and don't make money.


They don't make money because they buy brand new cars for 35k or more and replace it every 3 years because their worried about depreciation. Then get on the forum and complain they are not making any money doing rideshare.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> They don't make money because they buy brand new cars for 35k or more and replace it every 3 years because their worried about depreciation. Then get on the forum and complain they are not making any money doing rideshare.


You should never buy a brand new car. The best time to buy a car is when it's between 2-3 years old and has 25 to 40 thousand miles on it. At this point it's already taken the worst of it's depreciation hit, but is still relatively new and reliable. Not to mention that even if you didn't drive ride share, your vehicle would still depreciate. The main depreciation factor isn't mileage it's the year.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

csullivan68 said:


> You should never buy a brand new car. The best time to buy a car is when it's between 2-3 years old and has 25 to 40 thousand miles on it. At this point it's already taken the worst of it's depreciation hit, but is still relatively new and reliable. Not to mention that even if you didn't drive ride share, your vehicle would still depreciate. The main depreciation factor isn't mileage it's the year.


Best time to buy it when they are selling it when they are worried about depreciation right off them and driving that until the wheel fall off once they have taken that "depreciation" hit. Usually get a decent car for 50% off the brand new price tag.

Don't get anymore money driving a 35k uberx car vs a 5k uberx car. Both drivers make the same $$$.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

For 


Ted Fink said:


> Second this. I always use General Altimax RT43. 75k miles tires on my Honda Accord. Worth every penny. I think a set of 4, with balancing and all, is around $550


$45 more and you get Michelin's

For


Ted Fink said:


> Second this. I always use General Altimax RT43. 75k miles tires on my Honda Accord. Worth every penny. I think a set of 4, with balancing and all, is around $550


$45 more and you get Michelin's


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Friends, cash out daily. Why leave YOUR money to chance? Who is more concerned about your dough than you? Who is more inclined to keep it secure than you? The ability to access the chedda you've earned anytime, is the greatest benefit to this crummy biz.


So you don't even like keeping your money in a bank because your "leaving your money to chance"?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> And most driver don't.
> 
> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)
> 
> ...


you are missing the point, as I acknowledge in my post, at tax time you can and should take depreciation as an expense. But it is not a "Cash item" Depreciation does not affect cash flow or profit

I'm my case and the case of most of us that have been doing this for a while, depreciation isn't a thing at all now. Because we have already depreciated our cars to zero

one more thing , I think we should consider our cars as an investment into our business. Ie start up costs and our income as a return on that investment


Disgusted Driver said:


> You are wasting your time. As soon as they said " if you never sell it " I know that they have no concept of having to replace the car when it does because they will never have any bad luck. A bent rim, blown transmission, ... now, will never happen. The car will run forever. I also think the numbers are suspect but people are free to claim they are clearing 70k, there's no fact checking on the internet.


Replacing the car is not the same as depreciation. I started this thing with a $45000 car that I bought used for $25000 and that was worth maybe $18000 when I put it in service as a vehicle for hire. If I replace it (rather than quit) I'll either buy a used high mileage full sized SUV (Suburban, Expedition or Navigator) for $30000 or so OR I might get a old Prius. Whether I do either or both or neither; that decision has nothing to do with depreciation of the car I'm driving now. I will be buying the new car with money I made with the old one (profit)

the problem I see with this discussion is that we are talking about different things and we haven't defined our terms. What you mean by "profit" "income", "earnings" "expenses" etc is different than what I mean and certainly different that an accountant might mean


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> but if you're clearing a hundred Grand a year


Who's clearing $100k doing uber? Very few drivers are.

Op claimed his only expense was gas, which is either naivety, stupidity or both. He's sadly mistaken.

I'm not knocking him, 2300 in a week is good. He worked for it though, 150 rides in a week, 7 days almost 70 hours. He fringed out that 2300, He earned it. If your numbers are comparable, sure you're putting 100k plus in the bank. Good for you. But that's not being really good at this, it's grinding. Honestly, if I did 150 trips and and made 1800 in fares and tips +500 in quest, 
I'd be a bit disappointed.

We're all making money these past few weeks/months but It won't last. Uber is baiting us to get us on the road again, bonuses, quests the surges will all diminish. It's their MO, we've seen it time and time again.

Make that money while you can.

I'm not saying you can't make money, I've been driving for 6 years, I wouldn't still be doing this if I wasn't making money.



Immoralized said:


> Don't get anymore money driving a 35k uberx car vs a 5k uberx car. Both drivers make the same $$$.


So true, yet when I'm out on a Friday or Sat night better than 9 out of 10 cars I see picking people up are newer model cars. These are the ones who think "gas is my only expense."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> And most driver don't.
> 
> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense. (for most of us)
> 
> ...


you are missing the point, as I acknowledge in my post, at tax time you can and should take depreciation as an expense. But it is not a "Cash item" Depreciation does not affect cash flow or profit

I'm my case and the case of most of us that have been doing this for a while, depreciation isn't a thing at all now. Because we have already depreciated our cars to zero

one more thing , I think we should consider our cars as an investment into our business. Ie start up costs and our income as a return on that investment


Disgusted Driver said:


> You are wasting your time. As soon as they said " if you never sell it " I know that they have no concept of having to replace the car when it does because they will never have any bad luck. A bent rim, blown transmission, ... now, will never happen. The car will run forever. I also think the numbers are suspect but people are free to claim they are clearing 70k, there's no fact checking on the internet.


Replacing the car is not the same as depreciation.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> you are missing the point, as I acknowledge in my post, at tax time you can and should take depreciation as an expense. But it is not a "Cash item" Depreciation does not affect cash flow or profit


I didn't miss your point, I think you missed mine.

You're getting off track and hung up on "depreciation."

The guy said gas is his only expense, which is naivety or stupidity.

If he had a P&L statement the car would be account for.

The metal box he sits in for 70 hours a week is an expense. Whether it's in depreciation of a car he's making payments on or a lease/rental that he's paying or a used car he considers a one time fixed expense.

The cost of his tires. Brakes, oil changes, all expenses.

I don't really consider depreciation either. I paid $X for my car. I consider $X an expense. I will sell it for $Y. 
Next car I buy for $Z.

$Z-$Y= new fixed expense.

I understand completely.

I've read most of your posts over the years, you treat this truly as a business. You are in the minority, most do not.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Who's clearing $100k doing uber? Very few drivers are.
> 
> Op claimed his only expense was gas, which is either naivety, stupidity or both. He's sadly mistaken.


I think everyone is missing something here about the OP and his $100 in gas claim. The OP never said his only expense was $100. The OP said his expense for *THE WEEK* was $100 in gas. Truly that is not very hard to believe. Almost any car out there can go a week without service or failure. So the week the OP made record $$$ his only expense was the $100 in gas.

For *ALL* of 2020 my car expense was only gas, 1 air/cabin filter ($32), 1 oil change (first one is free at the dealer) and 2 tire rotations that I did myself. I have carwash supplies that I bought but that is for 3 cars and all of it was less than $150.

So going 1 week with only gas as your expense is believable. The OP probably doesn't factor the cost of a loan payment/insurance by the week and that's forgivable because it doesn't take away from his good week. Actually no matter what expenses the OP has it doesn't take away the fact he had a good week. A good week means he is in a better position to cover unforeseen expenses...

And like you said enjoy the extra $$$ you are making right now because it won't last!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I think everyone is missing something here about the OP and his $100 in gas claim. The OP never said his only expense was $100. The OP said his expense for *THE WEEK* was $100 in gas.


Op said his only expense is gas. 
Not his only expense this week. 
Given what's posted, even after considering your pov I still think op thinks his only cost is gas.



Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you don't even like keeping your money in a bank because your "leaving your money to chance"?


Go away.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I didn't miss your point, I think you missed mine.
> 
> You're getting off track and hung up on "depreciation."
> 
> ...


Id rather consider my car as an investment in my business, not as an expense. 
It is an asset and a depreciating asset at that, but ideally, as the value of the car goes down the value of the business goes up.

I didnt mean to say, Operating the car, maintaining the car, repairing the car, .are not all expenses. They are. The car itself, not so much. I think you are right, that most of us dont treat rideshare as a business. Our only consideration is cash flow. and I think thats ok


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Op said his only expense is gas.
> Not his only expense this week.
> Given what's posted, even after considering your pov I still think op thinks his only cost is gas.


https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/yessir-my-earnings-this-past-week.437091/#post-6981547


> _Porkbones said:_
> _Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> ...


*What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week*

--

It's not hard to believe a car can go a whole week without anything other than gas. The good week was also at the end of the month. How do we not know the OP doesn't factor in the ownership cost during weeks 1, 2 or 3? He doesn't say so but so of course he deserves to be beat up over that with lots of speculation! &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


I get bored after about the 7th trip....you doing bout 25 a day


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


So what's your secret?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> so of course he deserves to be beat up over that with lots of speculation!


I wasn't beating him up.



Grubhubflub said:


> So what's your secret?


No secret here, this is simply a matter of putting in the hours AND receiving a generous quest from Uber.









2147- 500 quest=1747.

1747-150(tips) = 1597

1597÷150 trips= 10.54 ave per trip.

I'm guessing at the $ amounts of quest and tips.

If you're happy with that, grind it out.

It should also be noted that he's in Boston where the per min rate is I think 25 cents.

25c × 60 minutes =$15.00/hr. 
If he had pax in the car for 50 hours, that's $750 in time alone.

I'd drive a hell of a lot more if the time rate here was 15/hr.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They relationalize, justify or deny it but it's the biggest expense.


it's a non cash expense. No matter what is said here. Only matters when you buy the vehicle and when you sell it.

It's all about cash flow.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it's a non cash expense. No matter what is said here. Only matters when you buy the vehicle and when you sell it.
> 
> It's all about cash flow.


I'm convinced, you've turned me.

I'm now an official member of the "Gas is my only expense" club!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Mole said:


> Meanwhile back in Cali.
> 
> View attachment 584095


This would be awesome, if the cost of living there wasn't also 4x higher than everywhere else.

2 grand a week where I live nets me a 4000 sq ft house, a new Tesla, 80 vacation days a year, and a hot wife 20 years younger with amazing ****. Oh, and Pappy Van Winkle in my glass every night.

(edit: Also, I find it hilarious that this site changes the "T" word for a woman's breasts, to "chest").

Bunch of weirdos run this joint. They're f***ing T I T S.



Boca Ratman said:


> Lol.
> 
> Like when you buy stocks and it tanks, you only lose money if you sell it, right?
> 
> ...


I agree. The only time it's not an expense is when it's given to you in grandma's will. At which point you should sell it immediately.

Vehicles are never anything more than a debt. Homes and real property are assets.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

And here I am, thinking 200 bucks a day is nice. I could probably do 2k if I work 12 hours every day, I just don't have it in me anymore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm now an official member of the "Gas is my only expense" club!


really, that is not what I said, implied or indirectly referred to. And you know that.

BUT so many here actually think depreciation is a daily cash expense. Many many believe the simple act of RS increases depreciation (that's news to IRS and GAAP).

It has no effect on cash flow, except for the noted exceptions of buying or selling a vehicle.

Worry about cash flow.

Your sarcasm needs some fine tuning.  But good start.

...an


UberChiefPIT said:


> and a hot wife 20 years younger with amazing che


...and here I thought I was bad at 18yrs younger & hot. I give the dog title to you. :roflmao:&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> really, that is not what I said, implied or indirectly referred to. And you know that.
> 
> BUT so many here actually think depreciation is a daily cash expense.


But my reply was to counter the "gas is my only expense" claim. Therefore by proxy, that is your claim &#128518;&#129315;&#128514;

I'm just tired of the argument. I almost never engage in it, it goes round and round. That was my way checking out.

I've never said, nor have I ever read anyone claim that depreciation is a daily cash expense. I've no idea where you got that.

Anyway, I know it's not because gas is my only expense.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Anyway, I know it's not because gas is my only expense.


like I said your sarcasm needs work, fine tuning and maybe an overall.

But, nice try. Better luck next time.

Proxy that.

Nuff said.

but please remember depreciation is a non-cash expense... k?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> please remember depreciation is a non-cash expense


Never said, claimed nor thought (th ot) it was.

K?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Even Uber knows and admits there are more expenses than just gas









https://www.uber.com/newsroom/getting-drivers-back-on-the-road/


----------



## Sheen7 (Apr 8, 2021)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Good job nice


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


Try to push a little harder next time?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Try to push a little harder next time?


Pffft, Op kicked your ass.
















376-256.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Try to push a little harder next time?
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Pffft, Op kicked your ass.
> View attachment 587047
> View attachment 587049
> 
> ...


Do points matter or does cash matter? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Do points matter or does cash matter? &#128514;&#128514;


The answer is obviously points.

Points, badges and compliments, the money is secondary.










Obviously, I am not a very attentive uber driver.


----------



## Onedustieangel (Apr 10, 2021)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367
> Watch out , now that California has gotten way past that vote a few months ago and Uber gave the drivers a lot of new perks so they would vote yes to keep us independent contractors. The rug has been pulled out and no more price multiplier no more surge prices and if-that's not enough , as a bonus we also got a .30 per mile price cut. So LA , stop coming to Palm Springs to drive. We now make what you make.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> The answer is obviously points.
> 
> Points, badges and compliments, the money is secondary.
> 
> ...


81 5 stars rides, no complaints, 1 compliment "i like the music" lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for the week


Oh, I wish you had not said that lol! Well, besides that, nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> 81 5 stars rides, no complaints, 1 compliment "i like the music" lol











13 points! Woo hoo.

I did 2 lyfts rides today, first time in months.. Uber was surging so I logged on to see if lyft was close and they offered me 5 something bonus then the request came in with "an additional $19.21 bonus"

19.xx+5.xx= 24.xx. 
Only got 19.21, shocking 
they lied, deceived, scammed, screwed, or whatevered me.

But

I did get 13 points!


----------



## VaRudhaga (Mar 14, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> It has nothing to do with being "desperate" you are leaving your money on a glitchy app that is prone to hackers.


cashing out costs you 50c, how much is that a year if you do it daily?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

VaRudhaga said:


> cashing out costs you 50c, how much is that a year if you do it daily?


Impossible to cash out daily if you are truly hustliing...as soon as I reach $2000 with uber for the week, they say I cant cash out anymore and to wait for direct deposit the following week.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

130.00 a year 5x a week


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, I guess he doesn't have to buy tires , oil filters, cabin filters, engine filters, alignments, shocks, air freshener, car washes itself,
Struts, shocks or any kind of maintenance. wait until he has to pay social security lol everyone has to learn on their own.
Good Luck


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Mgibby said:


> Well, I guess he doesn't have to buy tires , oil filters, cabin filters, engine filters, alignments, shocks, air freshener, car washes itself,
> Struts, shocks or any kind of maintenance. wait until he has to pay social security lol everyone has to learn on their own.
> Good Luck


All that stuff combined over the course of a year is like 1500 dollars tops, which is a drop in the bucket compared to how much money you can make if you know how to hustle.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


That is a lot of hours & rides for $2200


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> All that stuff combined over the course of a year is like 1500 dollars tops, which is a drop in the bucket compared to how much money you can make if you know how to hustle.


Agreed))


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> Gas isn't the only expense, but the other ones are pretty trivial. If you drive the right car for ride-share, mainly a super reliable one like a toyota, the only other expenses are oil changes which is like 20 or thirty a month and probably new tires a year, which for a standard sub compact is only about 300. There are some other minor costs like increased insurance and maybe a more expensive cell phone plan to accommodate heavy data usage, but all these should only add up to about 1500 during the course of a year, which isn't that much. I made about 75000 after taxes this past year, and after all expenses including gas, maintenance, insurance, and cell phone plan,which I calculated at around 5000, I ended up with 70000. That's over 90 percent profit. If you use the right vehicle there is no reason why every ride-share driver could not maintain at least a 90 percent profit margin and make bank like the op.


Toyota and Honda are kings of the cars with good drivers but bad drivers can broke even these Japanese cars in short time


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 582399


Is that Oprah feeding a nubile to Harvey?!?



Porkbones said:


> Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> Take your expenses away and it's
> ...


I get that in half the trips (about the same online time) and I feel worked over.



TCar said:


> Your situation is so much better than mine.
> You only have gas as an expense.
> I just dropped $600 bucks on tires
> Constant oil changes and other maintenance.
> Please share your secrets.


Tires made of granite don't wear out. Only put oil in dont take it out, its a conspiracy from the oil companies that you need to "change" it.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Youngking said:


> View attachment 582367


How much do you expect to make after they remove the surge ?


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

Less then half for more miles & hours & that is if you 'cherry pick'


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Expenses what expenses...the IRS gives an allowance of $.575 per mile because they are nice guys, have your best interests at heart, and don't want anyone to overpay their taxes.


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

csullivan68 said:


> All that stuff combined over the course of a year is like 1500 dollars tops, which is a drop in the bucket compared to how much money you can make if you know how to hustle.


I don't think your Social Security is only gonna cost you $1500 tops and then your taxes to Social Security for an independent contractor is very expensive it's gonna be more like 10,000 which for you will be in a drop in the bucket I don't know how much you pay for oil changes but my car uses full synthetic oil


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Porkbones said:


> Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> Take your expenses away and it's
> ...


You worked 7 days...do you have a life or are you a slave to Uber


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

Porkbones said:


> Yeah that's good but..
> It's $32 ph roughly.., how do you feel? Like you been thrown into a washing machine?
> 
> Take your expenses away and it's
> ...


Wtf? Jealous?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Comfort car too LOL


That's not funny dipchit


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice job killing that Suburban 🤣


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MarlboroMan said:


> Wtf? Jealous?
> 
> 
> That's not funny dipchit


I think its hilarious this guy thinks he doesnt have any auto costs and he is driving around a fancy car for x rates...


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you don't even like keeping your money in a bank because your "leaving your money to chance"?


A bank is regulated and FDIC insured.

Uber can go bankrupt tomorrow and not pay you. Or just simply NOT PAY YOU. What are you going to do? Call the police? Sue? lol sure.

See how little the average driver knows about business then blames an app for their woes.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

And as soon as people start to drive again. 
Reality.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Youngking said:


> I never had a problem with the app honestly so i just keep it there.


Why let it sit there? Think of all that money around the World sitting in ubers account collecting interest on your dime.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ziggywaz said:


> Why let it sit there? Think of all that money around the World sitting in ubers account collecting interest on your dime.


But why pay the fee for cashing out every single day? You're just giving them more money when you do that.



NOXDriver said:


> Uber can go bankrupt tomorrow and not pay you. Or just simply NOT PAY YOU.


Are you speaking from experience, or are you just speaking?


----------



## Hunts71 (Apr 4, 2021)

Immoralized said:


> Tall poppy syndrome is strong in this thread. Instead of just congratulating the OP for spending 66 hours in the car earning and been happy for him people feel the need to kick him to death for no good reason at all. The most I've ever spent in the car would be 60 hours in a week which was probably over a couple of years ago now I probably do 20-32 average per week as it a casual gig for me. But 60 hours in a car dealing with the bottom of society was hard work. Not physically but very mentally draining.
> 
> Anyways OP keep up the good work and keep on earning :thumbup:


I don't deal with people much .. most of the time I take a picture.. and walk away.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> But why pay the fee for cashing out every single day? You're just giving them more money when you do that.
> 
> 
> Are you speaking from experience, or are you just speaking?


One of the things about us not being employees, strictly speaking, is that the money we are owed isn't payroll.

Payroll has all sorts of laws around it declaring what the company or bank holding it can and can't do with the money amd how it has to be paid out (ex.: even if you are arrested for stealing from your employer, they have to pay you any payroll they still owe you)

We are contractors of/for UBER. Legally, they can wait 30 days to give us anything they owe us and there ain't shit we can do about that. That's just contract law.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> One of the things about us not being employees, strictly speaking, is that the money we are owed isn't payroll.
> 
> Payroll has all sorts of laws around it declaring what the company or bank holding it can and can't do with the money amd how it has to be paid out (ex.: even if you are arrested for stealing from your employer, they have to pay you any payroll they still owe you)
> 
> We are contractors of/for UBER. Legally, they can wait 30 days to give us anything they owe us and there ain't shit we can do about that. That's just contract law.


I cash out every single day no matter what, but uber caps me at $2k in withdraws for the week, so i have to wait for bank deposit for the next week any additional earnings. Anything can happen to my uber or lyft account at anytime, I want to make sure my money is hanging out in some limbo. 50 cents is a small price to pay for that security.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Youngking said:


> What expenses you talking about my only expense is gas and i used $100 for tWithout expenses to deduct from tax obligations, this work would have no value.


Without expense, this work would have no value.

Aside from the hour on the phone with Uber Support to demand the $3.50 windfall for three consecutive trips Uber failed to pay out, there are significant costs other than gas that you should be taking advantage of. Unless you are here shilling for Dara and laughing all the way to the bank with the cash you make from the depreciation of our cars. Nothing but expenses doing this job, which is why drivers complain it doesn't pay a living wage unless you live in your mom's basement or in your car. Uber is converting your car into cash for its investors.

In the miniscule chance you are not an Uber employee recruiting new drivers with false hopes, you clearly do not comprehend the standard $0.56/mile IRS deduction. That's the approximate cost of driving your car for work. The first $0.27/mile is for depreciation (i.e. to buy a replacement car, so you need to set that money aside every week). The other $0.29/mile is for gas, insurance, maintenance. In other words, the per-mile Uber pays out per trip covers half the actual cost of your car. You get to keep what's left from the per-minute rate and occasional tips after deducting gas, insurance and maintenance. Passengers should be paying you a minimum $0.56/mile for your car, plus your time, including the 2 minutes they make you wait for them at the pickup point.

Last year I "earned" $22,000 through Uber and expensed it down to $550 taxable income, and the car fully paid for itself. I can sell the car now, make a profit and retire from rideshare. But I will continue driving PT because the expenses are beneficial. When I created an LLC last year under which I operate, I sold my old car to the LLC with a loan at 5% interest and 18 months term. Now I get a check for $408/month from my LLC that I use to make payments on the new car my wife bought with a 0% interest loan. Barring any non-standard maintenance costs, by July I will have earned the purchase price of the car and will probably sell it, then quit ridesharing and shutter the LLC. By that time, through tax deductible expenses, I will have paid for the car twice in 18 months, and I made Uber (you) another 25% on top of that.

($408/$0.27 = 1511 miles/month = 377 miles/week to pay the car loan; I average $1.03/mile earnings x 377 miles/week = $388/week earnings to break even on car operating costs)

Other expenses I leverage: phone and charger and cell service (the LLC reimburses me $50/month to cover my phone cost). I lease a home office to the LLC. You need a dashcam, especially since you apparently are not properly insured. Carwash. Taxes...you can expense away most of it but you can't avoid all taxes. My breakeven is $603/week, which requires an average 20-24 hours/week. That's far too low a pay rate for me to justify to myself, so I'll be selling the car and ending my relationship with Uber.



Igimba331999 said:


> Expenses what expenses...the IRS gives an allowance of $.575 per mile because they are nice guys, have your best interests at heart, and don't want anyone to overpay their taxes.


It's $0.56/mile in 2021. They raised your taxes.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks Lyft first trips since October on Lyft. Was nice to Have a weekend off. Back to Uber this coming weekend. Lyft bonus was only $33 for 20 trips this week. Part time work for me, I only need to make $250 a week.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Rockocubs said:


> Thanks Lyft first trips since October on Lyft. Was nice to Have a weekend off. Back to Uber this coming weekend. Lyft bonus was only $33 for 20 trips this week. Part time work for me, I only need to make $250 a week.
> 
> View attachment 591417


Whats a top driver bonuses?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Whats a top driver bonuses?


They offered $300 for 20 trips last week. Don't know why they call it Top Driver


----------

